# Leesville Lake 6/16/2022



## KingSteve (Apr 9, 2019)

Fished Leesville in the hope of landing my first musky from that lake. Was not happening today (6/16/2022). Rented a boat out of the South Fork Marina. Took a ride over to the North Fork of the lake. Boathouse opened at 8am, was on water at 8:10am. Saw one musky surface and tracked a lot of fish. Most were hovering between 7 and 18 feet depths. Water Temps ranged from a low of 78 up to 84. Weather was clear with a temp near 100. Too hot for any fish as we landed zero fish and had two bites. Git off lake at around 4pm before huge thunderstorm hit. Was disappointed with zero fish. It's an hour and 20 minute drive for me to the lake. One day I'll get it right at this lake. Happy fishing all!!


----------



## Macky (Mar 1, 2013)

KingSteve said:


> Fished Leesville in the hope of landing my first musky from that lake. Was not happening today (6/16/2022). Rented a boat out of the South Fork Marina. Took a ride over to the North Fork of the lake. Boathouse opened at 8am, was on water at 8:10am. Saw one musky surface and tracked a lot of fish. Most were hovering between 7 and 18 feet depths. Water Temps ranged from a low of 78 up to 84. Weather was clear with a temp near 100. Too hot for any fish as we landed zero fish and had two bites. Git off lake at around 4pm before huge thunderstorm hit. Was disappointed with zero fish. It's an hour and 20 minute drive for me to the lake. One day I'll get it right at this lake. Happy fishing all!!


 A lot of time on the water is needed for Musky fishing, can't expect to get them every time out. Took 15 hours of trolling over 3 days to get the first 2 fish for me, be on the water when they are biting- timing is everything. I'm new to the musky game so this is just my experience so far- Good luck!


----------

